# Garter carriage magnets



## linda coulson (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,I have bought a used KG8911to use on my brother 900 electronic, but first it has to be fitted with magnet to work on it,can anyone tell me where they go, my information say's at the back but where? I know how but not where to fit. Linda UK


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Ebay and Sunny Choi. link below. I have bought from him before and he is very reliable.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magnet-Brother-Knitting-Machine-KG88-KG93-KG95-KH970-/350327053342?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item51911e9c1e
Pat G.


----------



## linda coulson (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,
I've also bought from sunny choi,but the magnets I need I ordered from a firm in USA and they are different to those on e-bay they're apparently 2 sided black and white,the problem I have is where do I fix them when they arrive,as you can imagine I really want them to come quickly,I can't wait to play with my new toy
regards Linda


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Frank and Cathie know allot of the different GC's and can fix them as well. http://northtipton.com/ They did mention that there is another that will service those accessories but forget who it was. Hope this helps you.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

At the back of the Garter carriage you will find two cut out sections in the plastic casing, one long on the left side, one short on the right, just below a metal bar that looks like the timing bar on your machine. They slot into two grey lugs with a screw above in each cut out. The magnets are the things that read the pattern in the machine and work the same as those on your normal carriage.
Hope this helps, Sue.


----------



## linda coulson (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Sue,Thanks for your help, it is most helpful as I've been scratching my head and wondering how to do it for day's, when they arrive from USA I shall be able to pop them straight in many thanks. Linda


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking at mine they are in back and under the black fiber wheels. If this dosen't help I can pm you a picture.


----------



## collingwoodcollection (May 22, 2011)

I just bought some for my garter carriage from a woman in the US. Send me a PM and I'll give you her e-mail.
Karen


----------



## linda coulson (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Berda,thanks for your input,all help is invaluable,regards Linda


----------



## linda coulson (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Karen,I have actually found the site of a firm called Newton's knits in America and have ordered a set from them,I don't know how long the post takes,but I'm a little impatient and want them here now if you know what I mean,I can't wait to get started,I'm like a kid with a new toy,thank you all for your help I'm sure I shall do it fine now, Linda


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

hi am looking for someone to help with magnets for the garter carriage. I have just bought a kg 88II . I realise now that this will not work on my 910 without magnets, exactly what function do they perform and any ideas where I might be able to source them?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400565541717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
no idea if this is a good price, seems expensive.
You need the magnets to read the electronic pattern, not needed for punch cards.


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks for this seems so pricey anyone found them cheaper?


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

ps the pictures are really useful


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

Just in case anyone is totally desperate for magnets i managed a "fix" using tiny magnets (the ones used in cupboard catches) in the spaces at the back of the garter carriage very successfully. With lots of help from the man of the house!!!!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

boss said:


> Just in case anyone is totally desperate for magnets i managed a "fix" using tiny magnets (the ones used in cupboard catches) in the spaces at the back of the garter carriage very successfully. With lots of help from the man of the house!!!!


What a brilliant idea!! I think I might cannibalise some fridge magnets


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried fridge magnets first! there are some for sale on this site
http://www.wallberg-strickmaschinen.de/


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought about something like this. Can you post a picture of your device, how you attached the magnet?


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi sorry for the delay and the poor quality of the photos. Hope they help
Helen


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, pictures are good enough.
It seems your magnets are much bigger than the ones supposed to be used. So the size does not seem to matter. Good to know.


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I am finding the carriage difficult to move along the bed ( it knits ok when its started) dont know if this this the magnets fault or just a very new user who just has not got the correct technique


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

You cannot push the carriage across the bed. Lift the front, then you can move it.


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes I am lifting it but its very hit and miss on how easy it is to move along the needle bed!


----------

